# RAO change



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I just got a call from the RAO here in Marikina. They again are raising the cost from 4000 to 6000 pesos a year, and they plan on taking away our postal benefits. My bank requires a US address to send credit cards, my investment firm also requires a US address.
I know I have seen alternatives from scanning the mail to it being sent to a PO Box. 
Any advise from you folks will be greatly appreciated


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

I use a mailing service in Houston. Don't think I can post their name according to the forum rules. They use a street address with a number so it seems as if you may be in a mobile home park or such, at least it's not a P O Box number. 

Fred


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

c_acton98 said:


> I just got a call from the RAO here in Marikina. They again are raising the cost from 4000 to 6000 pesos a year, and they plan on taking away our postal benefits. My bank requires a US address to send credit cards, my investment firm also requires a US address.
> I know I have seen alternatives from scanning the mail to it being sent to a PO Box.
> Any advise from you folks will be greatly appreciated


My RAO in Olongapo Retired Activities Office (RAO) Subic Bay, Philippines didn't mention anything to that when I inquired to the renewal rate for this coming year. It is $72. I will inquire when I pay this coming week. From what I gather, these offices are all run and operated by volunteers.

I have zero complaints with our chapter.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

jon1 said:


> My RAO in Olongapo Retired Activities Office (RAO) Subic Bay, Philippines didn't mention anything to that when I inquired to the renewal rate for this coming year. It is $72. I will inquire when I pay this coming week. From what I gather, these offices are all run and operated by volunteers.
> 
> I have zero complaints with our chapter.


I am going to call Manila tomorrow


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

As requested, PM sent.

Fred


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Perhaps you could consider AC-RAO If Manila RAO does in fact stop FPO service.

RAO

You could designate someone to pick up your mail instead of making the trip or use it as an excuse to head to AC.


----------

